# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  HRT1, četvrtak (30.7.) 21:05h

## bibi

Emisija se zove U OBJEKTIVU, bit ce moja skromna family, govorim o MPO i o ovom zakonu  :Wink: ...imala sam tremu, ali zato su klinci rasturili :D

----------


## Bebel

*bibi* hvala za sudjelovanje u emisiji.
Jedva čekam prilog.
 :Love:

----------


## Mukica

bravo bibi  :Love:  
jedva cekam prilog  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

bravo bibi  :Love:  
jedva cekam prilog  :Smile:

----------


## Arkana10

> bravo bibi  
> jedva cekam prilog


  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

ja već znam da je neću moći gledati, pa se nadam da će opet biti linkova  :Trep trep:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo Bibi i ja jedva čekam :D  :D

----------


## Pcelica Mara

seeU
 :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

A dali bi se moglo uredniku emisje predložiti da pusti onu Klarinu prezentaciju tijekom emisje?

----------


## MIJA 32

jedva čekam :D

----------


## ina33

:D

----------


## Maxime

Jedva cekam da vas vidim   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

:Klap:   Hvala!

----------


## TeFil

Hvala za info! Bravo Bibi i bravo za tvoje klince! 
Jedvah čekam prilog.

----------


## Ameli

bravo bibi   :Kiss:   jedva čekam prilog.

----------


## Gabi

Bravo bibi  :D . Nestrpljivo čekamo prilog. 

I moj svekar je dao izjavu za ovu emisiju...nešto u stilu da i milinoviću želi da prođe barem jednom cijeli postupak MPO-a

Bibi, ako možeš stupiti u kontakt s urednikom bilo bi stvarno dobro da se nekako ubaci i Klarina prezentacija. 
 :Love:

----------


## bibi

Urednica je Danijela Mudric i dat cu sve od sebe, poslala sam joj poruku, i link sa videom.... :D

----------


## bibi

Na zalost, javila se da je montaza vec gotova  :/ , ali da je jako zadovoljna sa prilogom   :Love:

----------


## klara

Jedva čekam da vas vidim  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

bibi   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Steta sto ne mogu staviti video ali svaka cast *bibi* i jedva cekam da vidim prilog.Gledam obavezno.  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

gledat ćemo thanks unaprijed   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bibi

Jooj, ja se nadam da bude dobro...ovo je ipak prvi put....  :Rolling Eyes:  
Rekla sam joj da taj video slobodno moze iskoristiti ako ce joj zatrebati za nesto slicnog tipa  :Wink:

----------


## ZO

hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Na HTV1 u 21.05 neki Lanac budala (opet sabor  :Wink: ), nema U objektivu  :?

----------


## Kadauna

> Na HTV1 u 21.05 neki Lanac budala (opet sabor ), nema U objektivu  :?


the headline says Thursday = četvrtak   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

sorry pčelice, baš te zamišljam kako čekaš i čekaš da krene emisija. a emisije nigdje   :Grin:

----------


## Val

Pčelice, sutra, sutra!!  :Smile:

----------


## fakinTin

Bravo *bibi*  :Love:  
U isčekivanju priloga  :D

----------


## pinny

Bravo bibi    :Kiss:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A, sutra, sve mi se pomiješalo   :Embarassed:

----------


## dorica

bravo bibi
 :Kiss:   :Klap:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivarica

bibi, svaka cast

----------


## martina123

Super bibi!  :Wink:

----------


## Nika

bas se veselim

----------


## aenea

Jedva čekam! :D

----------


## rozalija

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :D  :D  :D  bibi. Gledat ćemo.   :Kiss:   mrvicama.

----------


## vikki

Gledat ću!   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

spremam se za gledanje, samo da muža sprašim sa plazme

----------


## Bebel

Bili ste SUPER  :D  :D  :D 
Ljubi svoju predivnu dječicu.

----------


## nina09

Odlično bibi,hvala!!!
dječica su preslatka  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo trčali smo iz grada da vas vidimo super ste bili, dječica su preslatka  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

Bibi bravo!!! O kakvoj ti tremi govoriš? Bila si super. A tek klinci ... zakon ne valja    :Smile:  

 :Love:

----------


## tonili

*bibi* bila si super!!!
A tek klinci   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Rascmoljila sam se na pjesmicu na kraju...
Hvala ti!

----------


## klara

bibi, Jan, Katja, super ste bili  :D

----------


## jo1974

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
       BRAVO

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Bibi   :Love:  
A Katja i Jan su preslatki   :Zaljubljen:   I pjesmica na kraju...
Ma super!

----------


## bibi

Hvala cure   :Love:  
Za ono ZAKON NE VALJA sam ju malo podmitila heheheh, vjezbale smo  :Wink: 
Sve ostalo je bilo spontano,on je bio opcinjen kamerom i nije se odvajo od nje, a ona ima je otela  mikrofon i pjevala pjesmicu    :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

*Bibi*    odlična si bila!
A tek tvoji mali anđeli, ma, rastopila sam se!    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bibi

Doduse malo su me zrezali   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   jos sam ja toga nadrobila  o zabrani zamrzavanju i o riziku viseplodne trudnoce i dala svoj primjer... :/

----------


## TeFil

Bili ste super! Posebno klinci! Bravo!

----------


## Val

ma, i izrezani, bili ste ste superrrrr!! :D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Gledat ćemo VHS snimku od jedne dobre duše, vidim da je bilo super  :Heart:  !

----------


## fjora

joj bibi, slatkići mali, super ste bili, baš je izgledalo bez treme  :D  :D

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=385&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=44532&tx_ttnews[backPid]=379&cHash=e4f449170e


nasla link..... :D   :D negdje oko 7:30 minute......

----------


## malena beba

hvala za link   :Smile:  

zakon ne valja :D  :D 
prilog je super, i super si bila, kakva trema

----------


## Kadauna

Bibi...  :Kiss: 

stvarno ste bili super, ti i djeca i dr. Baumann...

----------


## Snjeska

Vidjela sam te, i cijelo vrijeme se pitala pa je li ovo moja Bibi :D  :D 

katja ti je mrak, nova severina  :Heart:   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Super je prilog, super ste bili   :Heart:  !

----------


## fakinTin

Bravo bibi   :Love:  
 :Kiss:   klincima, preslatki su bili!!!

----------


## IRENA456

odličan prilog  :D 
Vi ste bili super  :Heart:

----------


## Kaae

Odlican prilog.  :Smile:

----------


## slava

Prilog je super, a klinci su preslatki   :Heart:

----------


## meda

super si se drzala, bravo, imas dara za govor u javnosti  :Kiss:

----------


## lynko

Prelijepo je vidjeti ovakve priloge  :D 

...a trema uopće nije bila vidljiva!

----------


## mmaslacak

Vidim da mi se doktor malo uredio, sad je malo moderniji, mislim na frizuru   :Laughing:  

Prilog odličan, cura je za pet!
A i vas dvoje!
Hvala!

----------


## Gost 1

Odlično, sve bitno ste rekli ti i doktor...i Katja naravno  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

> Vidim da mi se doktor malo uredio, sad je malo moderniji, mislim na frizuru


baš sam si jučer mislila da je taj Baumann zgodan    :Grin:

----------


## Cannisa

Bravo bibi :D  klinci su premedeni  :Love:

----------


## vlatkapeno

odgledala visdeo snimku i rasplakalase no osmijeh mi se razvukao od uha 
do uha od ponosa ( moj veliki Renato bio je fenomenalan kao i obično ) jedino mi je žao da njega stalno guraju u vatru u medijima kao da nema drugih MPO-ovaca ili je on stvarno tata mata od tog zanata .   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bibi

> Odlično, sve bitno ste rekli ti i doktor...i Katja naravno


Hvala draga, ali ti znas da sam imala dobrog instruktora  :Wink:  , hvala na savjetima   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

super, bibi, reklo bi se da si na telki svaki dan   :Smile:

----------


## aenea

Bravo bibi, Katja i Jan!  :Love:

----------


## Ameli

odličan prilog, bravo!

----------


## MIJA 32

ostala si mi u sjećanju kao sitna žena sa loptom u trbuhu  :Wink:  
promijenila si se
super si bila
 :Klap:  
imenjaci su   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bibi

Ma i dalje sam sitna heheheh, samo me bijelo malo povecava heheh a i kroj tunike je malo nezgodan, izgledam ko trudnica, al stvarno nisam, imam 61 kg hehehe i jos dok kamere dodaju malo   :Laughing:

----------


## nini

Odličan prilog!Ma svi ste bili super :D

----------


## reba

odličan prilog,katja je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ZO

odličan prilog, hvala još jednom   :Heart:  
klinci su mrak, a Katja je preslatka  sa onim  mikrofonom na kraju   :Zaljubljen: ,

----------


## MIJA 32

> Ma i dalje sam sitna heheheh, samo me bijelo malo povecava heheh a i kroj tunike je malo nezgodan, izgledam ko trudnica, al stvarno nisam, imam 61 kg hehehe i jos dok kamere dodaju malo


ma i dalje si sitna,samo nemaš loptu  :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

super prilog, bili ste mrak, a trema se zaista uopće nije osjetila, 
hvala   :Naklon:  , a   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   slatkišima

----------


## nela.

bibi svaka čast  :Love:

----------


## amyx

Bili ste stvarno super. A od treme ni *T*

----------


## bilbo7

> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=385&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=44532&tx_ttnews[backPid]=379&cHash=e4f449170e
> 
> 
> nasla link..... :D   :D negdje oko 7:30 minute......


Link ne raaaaddiiiiiii......  :Sad:

----------


## ZO

ja sad probala, radi bome...jesi stisnula play?

----------


## bilbo7

Nakon što stisnem play, jelte, vrti se, vrti i stane, pojavi se trokut sa uskličnikom i poruka: 
Video stream not found: 
http://www.hrt.hr:81/v/3007/Uobjektivu_512K.flv

----------


## Alyssa

:D  Sjajan prilog, a klinci su ti genijalni   :Zaljubljen:  !

----------


## martina123

Pogledala  :D , BRAVO!!!!!!!!!   :Love:  

A klinci, prave zvijezde!!!!  8)   :Heart:   :Heart:  

I 3 jajne stanice je spomenuto, i zamrznuti embriji, i usporedba, ma sve glavno!

----------


## pčelica2009

bravo bibi i slatkići  :Kiss:

----------


## dorica

Bravo *bibi*
prilog je odličan
klinci su fantastični...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

ma ja plačem za svaku sitnicu
a tek kad sam vidjela kako sestra kupa malog bebaća....tako će i mog mališana kupati...

----------


## ZO

> Nakon što stisnem play, jelte, vrti se, vrti i stane, pojavi se trokut sa uskličnikom i poruka: 
> Video stream not found: 
> http://www.hrt.hr:81/v/3007/Uobjektivu_512K.flv


stvarno ne znam onda....kod mene sve štima...

----------


## elena

[quote="dorica"]Bravo *bibi*
prilog je odličan
klinci su fantastični...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
quote]

x i bravo još jednom, a klincima   :Kiss:

----------


## Berlin

Bibi, odlični ste bili.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> super, bibi, reklo bi se da si na telki svaki dan


Ovo sam i ja pomislila gledajuci prilog.  :Kiss:  Malena je prava mala zvjezdica, saljem joj veliku   :Kiss:  
Bauman je takodjer bio ok.

----------


## višnja

Bili ste odlični, ja nisam primjetila tremu  :Smile:  
A dječica su ti preslatka  :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

Hvala Bibi,   :Kiss:  tvojoj preslatkoj dječici

----------


## Lorien

odlicni ste bili   :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

Odličan prilog, bibi, super ste ti i klinci   :Heart:  

I jako mi je efektan kraj priloga s pustim hodnikom i komentarom kako će neplodni parovi sreću potražiti negdje drugdje...

----------


## ksena28

upravo odgledala... meni bolje ništa više ne dat da gledam o ovoj temi, pogotovo ako su djeca involvirana jer ja   :Crying or Very sad:  a na poslu to nije neka fora...

----------


## bilbo7

http://www.maxzona.com/Umjetna-oplod...eo_5323_0.aspx

Evo još jedan video (za sve koji ga nisu gledali), nije iz Objektiva, al kad nemrem to pogledati, htjela sam podijeliti ovaj video.

----------


## bibi

Cure hvala i vama na ovakvoj podrsci, nije lako stati tamo pred kameru, ali kad jednom pocnes onda zaboravis i na kameru i na sve i hoces im cim vise toga reci..... kad gledam sebe tamo vidim koliko toj novinarki pokusavam objasniti problem..bas kao i u razredu klincima   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bilbo7

malo je off, ali da li netko od vas ima br. mobitela od bibi da joj mogu kupiti majicu danas u Rodinom gnijezdu?

----------


## ivarica

saljem

----------


## bublica3

Tek sada vidila prilog. 

BRAVO!   :D

----------

